
Utter Disregard for Git Commit History - duck
http://zachholman.com/posts/git-commit-history/
======
belovedeagle
ho hum. Another day, another example of not using git's features to their
fullest extent. I'll give the author the benefit of the doubt and assume he's
aware of git stash and local branches, and has his own reasons not to use
those options. However, interactive rebase with fixup and squash easily covers
the use case mentioned. I've never used hooks, but I imagine they can be
[ab]used to squash automatically like the author suggests.

Still, this was a well-written piece; the author is aware of the context, re
GitHub vs git.

